
Exploring contravariance using Swift - mbw234
https://www.pointfree.co/episodes/ep14-contravariance
======
OskarS
Warning: auto-playing audio.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Not if you're using a modern version of Safari.
[https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/05/auto-play-
block/](https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/05/auto-play-block/)

~~~
frabert
Or even just a properly-configured firefox

